# "State of the Union"



## propmonkey (Oct 6, 2008)

I am writing a historical paper on the play "State of the Union" by Howard Lindsay and Russel Crouse. I can't seem to find much information to write a lengthy paper. I was wondering if you guys knew of some good sites to search for history and information on these playwrights and maybe some more production history than is listed on the Internet Broadway Database.


----------



## Darthrob13 (Oct 10, 2008)

What will the focus of the paper be? Simple Google search of "State of the Union" by Howard Lindsay and Russel Crouse brings up several hundered hits, but they might be a good launching place.


----------

